# 78th Fighter Group memorial



## Mustanglimey (Aug 14, 2021)

Lovely memorial to Archie P Daniels.
For some reason has the British P/O instead of 2nd Lieutenant.
78th FG based at Duxford 🙏


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 14, 2021)

Print I have featuring the 78th FG 
Amazing men, god bless them.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 14, 2021)

Flight Officer. Equivalent to warrant officer, junior grade, but with flight pay.


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 15, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Flight Officer. Equivalent to warrant officer, junior grade, but with flight pay.








42-7963 | American Air Museum in Britain







www.americanairmuseum.com




Nice info on the P47/pilot


----------

